# Einstellungen Distro X (z.B. Ubuntu) in Distro Z übernehmen

## dr-peppa

Hallo.

ich frage mich, ob es wohl möglich wäre, systematisch die Einstellungen einer Distribution in eine andere zu übernehmen.

Konkret geht es dabei um folgendes:

Sowohl in Gentoo als auch in Arch Linux stürzt mein Toshiba Qosmio X500-140 mit Nvidia GTS 360M jedesmal ab, nachdem ich den X-Server beende (egal ob mit Strg-Alt-Bksp, "Beenden", wechsel zur CLI und Strg-C / killall xorg ...)

Ich suche seit Wochen im Netz nach einer Lösung. Jetzt reichts mir echt langsam und bevor ich die Kiste aus dem Fenster werfe, frag ich lieber nochmal nach...   :Twisted Evil: 

Wenn ich Ubuntu 11.10 installiere, geht das alles einwandfrei. Läuft alles sauber, alles wird sofort erkannt ( Graphik, WebCam, WLan, einfach alles).

1.: WIE ZUR HÖLLE MACHEN DIE DAS?

2.: Kann ich das auch irgendwie machen? Gibt es eine Möglichkeit meine gesamten Einstellungen zu "kopieren" (Programm/Paket) ?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus.   :Smile: 

----------

## Christian99

bzgl grafikkarte: ich würde mal vermuten, dass es an  verschiedenen Treiberversionen liegt. überprüf das doch mal.

wie äußert sich der absturz eigentlich, wenn du x sowieso beendest?

----------

## dr-peppa

Ich nutze den proprietären nVidia 285.05.09. für Arch und Gentoo. Was Ubuntu verwendet weiß ich nicht.

Wenn ich Xorg verlasse kann ich das gesammte System nicht mehr bedienen. Es friert ein und ich muss den Stecker ziehen. Das komische ist...es tritt sporadisch auf. Meistens passiert es aber eben nicht immer. Wenn es einmal nicht passiert ist, dann passiert es beim nächsten mal immer. Der Bildschirm bleibt schwarz und zu sehen ist nur der Cursor in der oberen linken Ecke (blinkt nicht mehr).

----------

## Christian99

hast du denn schon versucht mit ctrl+alt+[F1-F6] das virtuelle terminal zu wechseln? geben entsprechende logs was her (xorg /kernel)? hast du die möglichkeit ssh laufen zu lassen und zu schauen ob du mit nem zweitrechner draufkommst? (nach meiner erfahrung ist es relativ selten, dass das komplette system den bach runter geht.)

Wenn ich mich richtig an ubuntu erinnere müsstest du die version der treiber in synaptic ablesen können. meiner erfahrung nach ist es aber sichelich ein älterer als der den du unter arch/gentoo hast.

----------

## dr-peppa

Ja, aber der Wechsel auf die Console funtioniert einfach nicht. Wie gesagt, Es passiert garnix.

Wenn ich Alt+PRTSC/SYSRQ+R drücke, kann ich wieder in eine andere Konsole wechseln allerdings bringt 

dann ein Befehl ala halt oder reboot nichts und außerdem ist das ganze System unendlich langsam. 

(Zwischen zwei "Cursor-Blinkern" vergehen ca. 10 sec.)

Ich habe die Logs von 

/var/log/Xorg.0.log

/var/log/messages

durchgeschaut. Da steht überhaupt nichts zu dem Absturz. So als wäre er nie passiert.

Ich kann mir schon nen sshd machen und mich dann vom Handy drauf verbinden, aber was dann?

Soll ich dann den Absturz reproduzieren und in die Logs schauen?

Ich versuch das mal, aber wenn die Logs nach nem Neustart schon nix anzeigen....?

----------

## Josef.95

Ich würde zuerst mit in der kernel Log, also dmesg oder

/var/log/dmesg

schauen.

----------

## Christian99

 *dr-peppa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich kann mir schon nen sshd machen und mich dann vom Handy drauf verbinden, aber was dann?
> 
> Soll ich dann den Absturz reproduzieren und in die Logs schauen?
> ...

 

ja genau so war der plan. und auch um zu sehen, ob überhaupt noch was geht. mir ist schon auch passiert, dass irgendwie die grafikkarte hängengeblieben ist, und nichts mehr am bildschirm zu sehen war, aber der rest eigentlich noch ging. hat damals am treiber gelegen.

----------

